# Java Virtual Greenscreen



## ForOhForError (Feb 18, 2021)

ForOhForError submitted a new resource:

Java Virtual Greenscreen - Background Removal for Webcams



> Java Virtual Greenscreen (original name, I know) takes a webcam feed as input, runs it through an open source background removal model, and exposes the result as a web page. From there, you can add it as a browser source, and get a clean feed with a transparent background, no chroma keying required.



Read more about this resource...


----------



## AptiX1 (Feb 19, 2021)

Not working


----------



## ForOhForError (Feb 19, 2021)

AptiX1 said:


> Not workingView attachment 67776



Please post the output of running the command
java -version
here or on the github issue page


----------



## AptiX1 (Feb 19, 2021)

ForOhForError said:


> Please post the output of running the command
> java -version
> here or on the github issue page


Here


----------



## ForOhForError (Feb 19, 2021)

You'll need a more recent java version. I suggest Java SE 11 or 15. I may look into patching in java 8 support, if there are compatible libraries.


----------



## indolering (Mar 1, 2021)

I posted a proposal for a variant of this on ideas.obsproject.com.  However, I suggested using Google Meet's segmentation model. The one you use appears to be well researched, I would love your input!


----------

